# Gobbler kilt by a trail camera



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Gotta start with thanks to the Good Lord as he continues to bless. I also gotta admit I often get down right ...LUCKY.
  My honey hole near home has been sold,clearcut and purty much mangled up. I had these birds figured out for sometime now as they do almost the same every year as they have since I been a Turkey hunter and thats been sometime. Since the carnage on the woods here I have been really saddened by the lack of Turkey sign. The Bottom Chris killed his bird in here a couple of years ago got cut as well so I had my mind set on public land this year and a new to me lease I was blessed to be able to get in.
  Last Thursday I was walking around shooting my bow and waded a run of water onto an Island I`ve killed deer and Turkeys on in the past and found a few Turkey tracks and some strut sign and some dustings as well. I like to hunt an area with dustings because that usually means Turkeys at any time of day not just morning birds. I went home and got a trail camera and put it on an opening with scratchings and a dusting hole. I went back and checked it around 11:00 today and it had two different pics of Turkeys from yesterday. I have my camera set on 5 minute delay.....


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

After looking at these pictures today I decided to take my blind down to the Island and get it set up . If nothing else it would be ready for in the Morning. I get down there...set up the blind with wet feet as the water had risen a bit and went over my boots. The wind is howling and I had to tie the blind down to keep it from flipping. I then realized I had left my Tree Shark tipped arrow on my desk in my bow room after I touched it up. No problem because I had a Dawgware full of tiger Sharks. I also typical of me on the first hunt of the year for me for anything forgot my vest with decoys and calls in it.I had a mouth call in my front pocket which ended up being enough...


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

I get the blind set get inside and open two of the four big windows and leave the netting up. I usually only open one to keep the blind dark inside but since I had forgot my Dekes I figured I would need more shooting/seeing room. I yelped a few times ....After about 10 minutes I decided I would close one as there was more light inside than I wanted. I zipped the one to my right simply because I was sitting better for a shot out the left...plain laziness..lol.
  After about 10 more minutes I started out thinking myself as we sometimes do...called a couple more times and was going to open the window back just in case a bird came around the other side of the blind. About that time I heard one hammer down...maybe 40 yards away.....

  My blind has zip up windows that are loud so there would be no unzipping. Luck was with me as the Bird came into veiw on my left side. He was "dressed out" as Brother John would say. He would strut and drum then unfold and take a step or two. I got the bow up as he was blowing back up. I don`t like to shoot strutting turkeys as there is a whole lot of false target showing then. He unfolds and the Simmons hits hard and he strikes out ..barely able to run. He sorta tried to fly but could not get in the air. He was out of sight but I felt good...Another bird sounds off behind me...


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah buddy! This is getting good!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

To get to this place ...you gotta walk about a half mile from the back door to here....






go across to here....



Then go up the bank...


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Get this puppy set up...


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

I always try to back up against stuff for cover and also to cut the distance down a bird can come from...
  Back to the tale. I sat and called and waited but the other Bird never showed. I got out and heard him fly through the swamp spooked...no patience on my part and walked the long 40 or so yards for my Bird. shot was 8 yards....








  I would not have set this blind this evening had it not been for the trail camera pics. Would have in the morning Lord Willing and still may. Thank You Lord,RC.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot..2 year old. 9" beard and 7/8 spurs.RC


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 25, 2013)

Extremely happy for you...He does indeed send some blessing for those that love Him


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2013)

Fine story, and congratulations on the bird.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 25, 2013)

Great hunt RC.  Enjoyed the tellin' too!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrat's again Robert, real happy for your brother!!

I would gladly get my feet wet for a tom like that.


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 25, 2013)

Fantastic!  I love the photos you include in your posts.  Congrats!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 25, 2013)

Way to getter done RC. Nice looking bird. What can you say about Sharks' broadheads. MikE


----------



## robert carter (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys. I love Simmons heads for any critter. I really like them for Turkeys. With the light poundage I shoot I like a big two blade or a Woodsman which is a fine broadhead as well. I killed this bird with I think the lightest arrow I ever slung at a critter at around 475 grains out of a 49@27 longbow.RC


----------



## whossbows (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice rc


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2013)

Early bird...good job Robert.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great story, pictures, and woodsmanship RC!

 I'm real happy for you, your gettin' it done as always.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats to you!  I really enjoyed the story of the hunt and the pictures that went with it.


----------



## gurn (Mar 26, 2013)

Great shootin RC. Loved that story.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Job


----------



## tee p (Mar 26, 2013)

way to go!!!!


----------



## snook24 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 26, 2013)

congrats R.C.!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 26, 2013)

Way to go RC!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Thanks for sharing your story and pics with us.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 26, 2013)

Great job buddy!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2013)

MAN YEAH!!!!   great story and birdie by bow


----------



## blocky (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats Robert. You should write this up for the GON magazine.


----------



## hunter478 (Mar 26, 2013)

Robert you are the man. You make it look easy and inspire the ones that know its not. Congrats.


----------



## hogless (Mar 26, 2013)

Fine looking Tom and good shooting


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 26, 2013)

Good looking turkey Robert, congrats.


----------



## DWB (Mar 26, 2013)

Way to get the season started! Congrats!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 26, 2013)

Great story and a great bird. Thanks for taking the time to tell them the way you do.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice RC. Great job. Now go get his buddy.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 27, 2013)

congrates Robert.....nice story too!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 27, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 27, 2013)

Good Job RC!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 27, 2013)

Just awesome!


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 29, 2013)

Good job on a fine hunt. Nice pics too.


----------



## GrayG (Mar 29, 2013)

Great hunt RC!


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 1, 2013)

That's awesome!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## JimLandt (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Done Sir!!!!


----------



## SOS (Apr 4, 2013)

RC,  you aren't lucky.  You're just a good hunter.  It is your humility that claims luck.  You know the  woods, the animals, and how to set up for a good shot.  That's  skill...not luck, my friend.  Well done.  If only we were all that skilled.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 5, 2013)

Lucky


----------



## weekender (Apr 11, 2013)

another killer day, pun intended, congrats on another true trophy experience


----------

